# Yearling QH/Percheron Cross Filly



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Kiera Siobhan turned 1 year old this May. I'd like to get some more ideas on conformation.
As indicated, she is a QH/Percheron cross out of the mare Badger's magic. Sire unknown to me.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

*bump*


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Steep croup. Longer back. Downhill right now. Cowhocked possibly? A little sickle hocked too.

I personally really like her. I love the amount of bone her legs have. Nice straight front legs. I like her shoulder, it doesn't look steep. Hooves look nice and solid.

She looks like a nice hardy horse. She could use some muscle but that will come in time. Very pretty color too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you, CLaPorte. I am very happy to learn new things. Seems like a consensus is that she should be sturdy enough, which makes me happy =)

She's come a long way since I bought her...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She can come stay with me anytime. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Young horses are very hard to judge. I think over all she is nice and stocky with good legs. As a trail/mountain rider, I wouldn't mind seeing her in my pasture at all...


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

Downhill, though I wouldn't worry too much about that- she might just grow out of it.
She looks like she has a pretty short neck.
I love her feet, legs, and though her mane hides her shoulder a bit it looks nice from what I can see.
Cute head with big ears- I'm very partial to those- they say long ears means an intellegent horse 
Like people are said, she looks like she will be a great horse. Very very cute little girl


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

One can see that the Percheron carried more influence than the QH. I'm not seeing sickle-hocked but I am seeing a gangly "teenager". She's going to be a big girl. I hope you have started saddling her. She's big enough to carry one and it's so much easier while she's this size. When she proves she's ok with one, it will be so much easier later when she's a lot taller.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks guys! TBH, when I bought her, there were some commentaries made that had me worried LOL

@Saddlebag: Yes, she has had a saddle on her back twice so far! She actually didn't give a ...oatmeal cookie...the first time it went on her back. I was surprised she didn't even flinch when the girth swung down. She's VERY VERY steady and even tempered.

@Bobthebuilder: She is 14, 14.1 at the wither, and 14.3 at the rump xD. She's still got a LONG time to grow, so I'm not worried yet =)


----------

